# iron deficiency???



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

It appears like I am having an iron deficiency. 80 gallon tank. I am having my glosso leaves a bit yellow with the center being mostly green. New and old leaves. I am dosing 5ml of flourish daily along with 8ml of PPS solution. My parameters are ok
ph-6.6
No3-10ppm
Po4-1.5ppm
gh-9
kh-5
ca-30-35

I was curious if I should start dosing flourish iron to correct. My question is that with all that flourish being added, how much flourish iron should I dose. To me it seems like I am dosing alot already, but maybe not enough. Any ideas would be great


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi chiahead,

Your Mg is 20 ppm. If you are dosing Mg then slow down, you do not need that much. Only 2-5 ppm is sufficient. 

Before you start dosing more TE to fix the problem, try 5ml SS and 5ml PF Solutions. The 8ml SS in 80gall made 0.67:0.22 NO3O4. This new dosing 5ml SS and 5ml PF makes 0.83:0.14 NO3O4. This will give you a better chance to increase NO3 in your tank which might be the cause of the deficiency. 

Edward


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Hi Edward,
I am not dosing Mg. I dose CaCl2 from time to time because my substrate leaks too much Mg. My PPS dosing is 6 ml of PF and 2 ml SS daily. Do you think 5 ml of flourish a day is too much? Or does that sound about right? I was just wondering if the Iron would help and how much I should try knowing that the Flourish has iron in it already?


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Sorry to interrupt, but is there a reference to the nutrient symbols you are talking about? I haven't learned those yet. Sorry to bug ya, thanks!Thanks.


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi daddyo72

The detailed description is here


----------



## Edward (May 25, 2004)

Hi chiahead

You should flush the aquarium if your substrate leaks too much Mg, not adding more Ca.
Your NO3O4 is at 10:1.5 with 2ml SS and 6ml PF. You may try to dose 2ml SS and 10ml PF to get more NO3. If this doesn’t help then you can try more TE.

Edward


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> but is there a reference to the nutrient symbols you are talking about


Common Abbreviations used on APC


----------



## daddyo72 (Oct 16, 2004)

Saved the info. Thank you!


----------

